# Whitsunday Australia Race Week



## krisadams (Jun 23, 2001)

We have 2 spare double cabins in our Kaufman 49 availiable from the 17th to 26th of August to coincide with the Haan Hamilton Island Race Week (info at www.hiyc.org.au) The double berths have own facilities and the price per couple is $2600AU Choose to cruise the beautiful islands with us or race in the cruising division. Lots of parties and heaps of fun


----------

